# Exo Terra Heat rocks!? HELP!



## fiona_951 (May 27, 2008)

Hey,

I bought an Exo Terra heat rock today and mistakenly thought it had a thermostat with it. It dosn't so I have no way of controlling what temperature it is at.

In the manual it says it shuts itself off at 50C but i'm thinking thats too hot for my baby leopard Geckos.

As said it is for BABY leapard geckos and i'm new to this so i'm a bit worried.

Is it safe to have it left in there just switched on or do I need a thermostat as well?

Thanks!

Fi,

X


----------



## Shoggy07 (May 22, 2007)

you need a thermostat with it
i personally would not use them at all because they badly burn lizards alot of the time
aslong as u have a stat with it it shud be ok for a leo tho as they detect heat from below
dont use it without a stat tho.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I'd suggest that you definately need a thermostat without a doubt! Look at it this way, not worth the risk of burning your lizard or causing it harm in any way.
There have been known incidents where peoples pets have had quite a bit of serious burns.


----------



## fiona_951 (May 27, 2008)

Thank you! I think I might take it back to be honest, they sound a bit dodgy... I don't want to hurt my baby leo's and I don't have the money to afford another thermostat at the moment. Bummer.

Thanks anyway!

x


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

fiona_951 said:


> Thank you! I think I might take it back to be honest, they sound a bit dodgy... I don't want to hurt my baby leo's and I don't have the money to afford another thermostat at the moment. Bummer.
> 
> Thanks anyway!
> 
> x



I'd prefer to use heat mat and thermostat.


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey,
Like the others have explained hot rocks aren't a very good heat source as they can seriously burn a rep that snuggles up on it for too long.

I would defiantly say do not use it without a thermostat as you will end up with some very crunchy leo babies.

If you have young leos I would also advise you greatly against using a hot rock at all until they have reached adult hood as they are much more hardy once out of the juvenile stage.

What other heat source are you using? I found if you want to provide under belly heating like with the hot rock then why not try using a heat mat with a thermostat. It wont feel as warm to you as a hot rock would but mine have lived happily on a heat mat for well over a year now without any health complaints. 

Rou


----------



## fiona_951 (May 27, 2008)

I'm using a heat mat and a thermostat but it dosn't seem to be keeping the vivarium very warm at all... Its only just heating to 82F which isn't warm enough is it?

I've got the termometer about a third of the way up the back of the viv though... 

I was really only getting the heat rock as a secondary source of heat so that if they needed a boost of heat it was there but it sounds like it might have been a bad idea. =(


----------



## Rou (Dec 23, 2007)

I think it is a more expensive way of doing things but why not get a heat lamp with a thermostat? the lamp would heat other items in the viv such as hides and stuff which in turn would retain the heat and work similar to a heat rock but a lot safer. 80 - 88F is a good day time time, i believe mine sit at 83F in the day when the room temperature is cold. At night it should be around 75F but considering my room gets quite cold at night i dont alter the time at all in the viv because the room does that for me.

I double checked this information from Leopard Gecko FAQ if you want to have a read for yourself.

If your mat isnt heating the viv enough have you considered turning the thermostat up? thats what i had to do to get it to the temp it sits at now. 
And also how much of the viv sits on the mat? 
I have a 2ftx2ft viv and my mat lays under half of the viv.

Rou 

Also, i think the positioning of your thermostat may be a little high as leos get their heat from the floor so try lowering it around an inch maybe. mine sits just about one of the small hides so about 3inches off the ground.

(PM me if you want to talk more)


----------

